# Viaggio a Lourdes, così vediamo se Omicron la smette di cuocere il razzo



## perplesso (5 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ero io che lo chiedevo...
> 
> Da un certo punto di vista mi hai fatto tenerezza.
> 
> ...


tutta sta tiritera per dire che non ti eri accorta di stare con tuo cugino.  stai diventando noiosa


----------



## ipazia (5 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> tutta sta tiritera per dire che non ti eri accorta di stare con tuo cugino.  stai diventando noiosa


"l'educazione e la decenza proprio vanno sotto i piedi!!...ha capito??"

baci

Quando l'ho visto sono quasi caduta dalla sedia!!!!
E alla mia età, lo sai, è pericolosissimo...metti mai il femore...o l'anca!!!


----------



## perplesso (5 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> "l'educazione e la decenza proprio vanno sotto i piedi!!...ha capito??"
> 
> baci
> 
> ...


perlamorddeddddio, chè già l'ultima volta che sei cascata ti sei sfatta i polsi


----------



## ipazia (5 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> perlamorddeddddio, chè già l'ultima volta che sei cascata ti sei sfatta i polsi


Non farmi ricordare 

Mi fanno ancora male fra l'altro...maledetti


----------



## perplesso (5 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non farmi ricordare
> 
> Mi fanno ancora male fra l'altro...maledetti


fammi indovinare:  ti fanno male quando cambia il tempo?


----------



## perplesso (5 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Bravo non è
> 
> Sembra l’unica cosa che le interessa
> 
> Tu sfotti… ma io sono caduta anni fa in doccia, da allora non posso più stare in ginocchio e spesso se mi appoggio sui palmi delle mani mi fanno male


non sfotto mica.  Ipazia sui polsi può confermare.   te ormai sei incommentabile su ste cose


----------



## omicron (5 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> non sfotto mica.  Ipazia sui polsi può confermare.   te ormai sei incommentabile su ste cose


Io sono un catorcio, ho ricominciato col il total body, sono tutta un dolore


@Conilnastrorosa scusa l’OT ma è colpa di @perplesso, che sia admin non ci crede nessuno


----------



## Vera (5 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> non sfotto mica.  Ipazia sui polsi può confermare.   te ormai sei incommentabile su ste cose


Programma un viaggio a Lourdes


----------



## omicron (5 Settembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Programma un viaggio a Lourdes


Ho in programma Lourdes da anni e non ci sono mai andata


----------



## Vera (5 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ho in programma Lourdes da anni e non ci sono mai andata


Ora vi porta Perplesso, abbi fede


----------



## ipazia (5 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> fammi indovinare:  ti fanno male quando cambia il tempo?


No, quello non lo considererei neanche. Ci sta col casino che si era fatto. 

Ma non riesco più a fare le cose che facevo come le facevo...ci sto lavorando.
Adesso riesco di nuovo a fare flessioni sulle braccia, però non li sento stabili come prima...per dire. 

E soprattutto non ho ancora imparato a non incazzarmi quando non funzionano come io gli dico di funzionare. 

E poi avevo perso un sacco di tono muscolare...ci sto impiegando parecchio a riprenderlo...compresa la schiena.

Insomma...rompono i coglioni!


----------



## perplesso (5 Settembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Ora vi porta Perplesso, abbi fede


dipende da chi paga


----------



## ipazia (5 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Tu sfotti… ma io sono caduta anni fa in doccia, da allora non posso più stare in ginocchio e spesso se mi appoggio sui palmi delle mani mi fanno male


A me serve essere un po' sfottuta su questa cosa poi...

Se ci penso mi incazzo ancora...quindi prendermi per il culo è un lenitivo!


----------



## omicron (5 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> A me serve essere un po' sfottuta su questa cosa poi...
> 
> Se ci penso mi incazzo ancora...quindi prendermi per il culo è un lenitivo!


Io sfottevo mia nonna quando causa artrite non riusciva a ricamare e diceva “queste mani non mi lavorano” ma aveva 80 anni, io dico la stessa cosa causa cervicale e ho compiuto 40 anni ad aprile


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Bravo non è
> 
> Sembra l’unica cosa che le interessa
> 
> Tu sfotti… ma io sono caduta anni fa in doccia, da allora non posso più stare in ginocchio e spesso se mi appoggio sui palmi delle mani mi fanno male


Io mi sono procurata una micro frattura al pollice cadendo in doccia...
Peccato che non l abbia curato...
Risultato...pollice dolorante e fuori posto...


----------



## Vera (5 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> dipende da chi paga


Tu paghi il viaggio, loro ti offriranno una bottiglietta a forma di madonnina piena di acqua benedetta.


perplesso ha detto:


> diciamo un elemento indiziario


Sei serio?


----------



## perplesso (5 Settembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Tu paghi il viaggio, loro ti offriranno una bottiglietta a forma di madonnina piena di acqua benedetta.
> 
> Sei serio?


me l'hanno già portata una boccetta, anzi 2. la seconda l'hanno consumata a furia di segnarmi la fronte per vedere se mi ustionavo


----------



## omicron (5 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> me l'hanno già portata una boccetta, anzi 2. la seconda l'hanno consumata a furia di segnarmi la fronte per vedere se mi ustionavo


Bah 
Non sei così importante


----------



## perplesso (5 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Bah
> Non sei così importante


lo so, ma il tipo in questione si era fissato che ero indemoniato


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> me l'hanno già portata una boccetta, anzi 2. la seconda l'hanno consumata a furia di segnarmi la fronte per vedere se mi ustionavo


Avevo letto a furia di segarmi.
Avrei consigliato un lubrificante, ma anche l'acqua santa ha un senso.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Settembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Sei serio?


Non t'ama chi amor ti dice, ma chi ti guarda e tace.


----------



## omicron (5 Settembre 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Avevo letto a furia di segarmi.
> Avrei consigliato un lubrificante, ma anche l'acqua santa ha un senso.


L’avevo letto anche io ma avevo soprasseduto


----------



## perplesso (5 Settembre 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non t'ama chi amor ti dice, ma chi ti guarda e tace.


sei troppo romantico.  non è che sei innamorato?


----------



## ipazia (5 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io sfottevo mia nonna quando causa artrite non riusciva a ricamare e diceva “queste mani non mi lavorano” ma aveva 80 anni, io dico la stessa cosa causa cervicale e ho compiuto 40 anni ad aprile


Ma io non ho l'artrite!! 

Semplicemente mi ero rotta talmente male che un polso in particolare non ha ripreso la piena funzionalità e ci sto facendo i conti. 

C'è da dire che io sono una insofferente, ho sempre contato sull'efficienza del mio corpo...non poterci fare il conto come prima, è un passaggio non da poco, per me.


----------



## omicron (5 Settembre 2022)

Ma che vuoi da me?  tu mandi a ramengo un 3d e la colpa è mia?


----------



## omicron (5 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma io non ho l'artrite!!
> 
> Semplicemente mi ero rotta talmente male che un polso in particolare non ha ripreso la piena funzionalità e ci sto facendo i conti.
> 
> C'è da dire che io sono una insofferente, ho sempre contato sull'efficienza del mio corpo...non poterci fare il conto come prima, è un passaggio non da poco, per me.


Neanche io ho l’artrite, ma le mie mani non rispondono ai comandi tra botte e nervi malandati 
E ti capisco, anche io mi arrabbio se non riesco a fare le cose come dico io


----------



## ipazia (5 Settembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Ora *vi* porta Perplesso, abbi fede


Se in quel VI ci sono anche io, gentilmente declino 

lourdes non è esattamente il mio genere ....e soprattutto non oso sfidare ulteriormente il mio fato andandoci...


----------



## ipazia (5 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Neanche io ho l’artrite, ma le mie mani non rispondono ai comandi tra botte e nervi malandati
> E ti capisco, anche io mi arrabbio se non riesco a fare le cose come dico io


Non riesci ad allenare? 

io facendo costantemente esercizi sto migliorando un po' per volta.


----------



## Vera (5 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> me l'hanno già portata una boccetta, anzi 2. la seconda l'hanno consumata a furia di segnarmi la fronte per vedere se mi ustionavo


E nonostante una boccetta non è cambiato niente? Dai una speranza alle anime in pena del forum,  diamine!


----------



## perplesso (5 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se in quel VI ci sono anche io, gentilmente declino
> 
> lourdes non è esattamente il mio genere ....e soprattutto non oso sfidare ulteriormente il mio fato andandoci...


te t'impacchetto e ti lego sopra il tetto del Transit


----------



## Vera (5 Settembre 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non t'ama chi amor ti dice, ma chi ti guarda e tace.





ipazia ha detto:


> Se in quel VI ci sono anche io, gentilmente declino
> 
> lourdes non è esattamente il mio genere ....e soprattutto non oso sfidare ulteriormente il mio fato andandoci...


Dipende dal mezzo che noleggia Perplesso. La lista è lunga, forse non c'è posto per tutti.
Quello che è sicuro è che io non vengo. Sto da dio


----------



## perplesso (5 Settembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> E nonostante una boccetta non è cambiato niente? Dai una speranza alle anime in pena del forum,  diamine!


macchè.  manco all'Inferno mi vogliono


----------



## ipazia (5 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> te t'impacchetto e ti lego sopra il tetto del Transit




Ho seri dubbi sull'effettiva realizzabilità della cosa. 

Hai referenze riguardo i legaggi?


----------



## omicron (5 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non riesci ad allenare?
> 
> io facendo costantemente esercizi sto migliorando un po' per volta.


Che cosa alleno? I nervi?  quelli sono messi male poverini, quando cambia il tempo mi scoppia la testa e le mani si gonfiano e mi fanno male, soprattutto il medio e l’anulare, si bloccano, scattano da soli… un giorno mi si era bloccato il braccio sinistro che ho seriamente avuto paura di avere un ictus


----------



## perplesso (5 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ho seri dubbi sull'effettiva realizzabilità della cosa.
> 
> Hai referenze riguardo i legaggi?


25 anni di attività su strada, sai anche quale.   hai una qualche preferenza per i nodi?


----------



## Vera (5 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Che cosa alleno? I nervi?  quelli sono messi male poverini, quando cambia il tempo mi scoppia la testa e le mani si gonfiano e mi fanno male, soprattutto il medio e l’anulare, si bloccano, scattano da soli… un giorno mi si era bloccato il braccio sinistro che ho seriamente avuto paura di avere un ictus


Hai fatto onde d'urto?


----------



## ologramma (5 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non farmi ricordare
> 
> Mi fanno ancora male fra l'altro...maledetti


 il dolore  non sparisce ma cambia in artrosi , che vuoi fare


----------



## ologramma (5 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> non sfotto mica.  Ipazia sui polsi può confermare.   te ormai sei incommentabile su ste cose


e so giovani dopo ada vedè che dolore


----------



## ipazia (5 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Che cosa alleno? I nervi?  quelli sono messi male poverini, quando cambia il tempo mi scoppia la testa e le mani si gonfiano e mi fanno male, soprattutto il medio e l’anulare, si bloccano, scattano da soli… un giorno mi si era bloccato il braccio sinistro che ho seriamente avuto paura di avere un ictus


La mobilità. 

Non che cambi qualcosa e non ne so praticamente nulla. 
Ma, per quello che ho potuto sperimentare, già anche tener in allenamento aiuta. 

A seguito della prima operazione mi si era formata una sorta di callo sul tendine...e non dico le stelle ad ogni micro movimento. 
non è passata, nel senso che è talmente pronunciato che si sente toccando e lo si sente ancora adesso, ma almeno non mi si inchioda più il braccio e neanche la spalla. E non sento più così tanto dolore quando muovo le dita. 

Il corpo in ogni caso ritrova i suoi equilibri se lo si mette in condizione di lavorare. 

A me sta facendo parecchio bene andare a lavorare sulla muscolatura profonda. Ho trovato una insegnante di pilates grandiosa...mi spezza ogni volta, ma i risultati sono proprio apprezzabili, sia su schiena, che su braccia che su polsi
E soprattutto lavorando sull'allineamento i miei muscoli stanno imparando i movimenti che servono ora.


----------



## ipazia (5 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> 25 anni di attività su strada, sai anche quale.  * hai una qualche preferenza per i nodi*?


  

non si dovrebbero chiedere le preferenze....


----------



## ipazia (5 Settembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> il dolore  non sparisce ma cambia in artrosi , che vuoi fare


Vedremo.
Io per ora alleno. 

Poi...non mi preoccupo di quel che sarà.

Per ora alleno con l'obiettivo della funzionalità.


----------



## omicron (5 Settembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Hai fatto onde d'urto?


Cioè?




ipazia ha detto:


> La mobilità.
> 
> Non che cambi qualcosa e non ne so praticamente nulla.
> Ma, per quello che ho potuto sperimentare, già anche tener in allenamento aiuta.
> ...


Ma io ho problemi di nervi, quelli fanno il cazzo chi gli pare, la mobilità ne ho quanta ne vuoi ma se il nervo non porta correttamente il messaggio al muscolo io gli faccio ben poco
Sto allenata il più possibile perché avendo la schiena storta cerco di non far infiammare i muscoli
Altro non posso fare


----------



## ologramma (5 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Vedremo.
> Io per ora alleno.
> 
> Poi...non mi preoccupo di quel che sarà.
> ...


io anche mi alleno , ma i dolori alla schiena mi ci alzo poi facendo ginnastica posturale mi passano , la piscina mi allieva i dolori ai ginocchi e allo scivolamento delle vertebre .
Come te l'obbiettivo è la funzionalità , che a colpo d'occhio non si vedono  , ma tra me  e te c'è un abisso  di età intendo , dai  da giovani si riprende piano piano e come dico  , le donne impiegano di più per fare la massa muscolare , ma la costanza allungo fa vedere i benefici


----------



## Vera (5 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Cioè?


Forse per te sarebbe meglio la TENS (ho letto ora che ti riferisci a un problema di nervi) e non sono sicura che le onde d'urto siano efficaci anche nel tuo caso.
Le onde d'urto potresti sicuramente farle per il dolore alla schiena.


----------



## ipazia (5 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Cioè?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Parlo da profana. 
La domanda di Vera invece mi sembra competente. 
Uno degli step della mia riabilitazione è stata per l'appunto con le onde d'urto. 

Dipende come ti alleni. 
Io ho scoperto la differenza fra muscoli profondi e muscoli superficiali...la funzionalità dei primi incide sulla funzionalità e sull'infiammazione dei secondi. 

Anche soltanto a partire da una corretta retroversione del bacino nel momento in cui si passa dalla posizione di seduti o sdraiati a in piedi, piuttosto che durante gli addominali. 

Ma io sono allieva e non ne so parlare se non come risultati apprezzabili. 

Ho letto l'allenamento che fai...se io mi allenassi con quello che fai tu, nel giro di due giorni non mi alzerei dalla sedia. 
Provato a ritornare in palestra...mollato al volo. Non mi muovevo. 

Per ora io lavoro fondamentalmente sull'isometria e sulla ripresa della massa muscolare.
Poi vedremo. 

Magari potrò anche riprendere a combattere...mi piacerebbe!


----------



## ipazia (5 Settembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> io anche mi alleno , ma i dolori alla schiena mi ci alzo poi facendo ginnastica posturale mi passano , la piscina mi allieva i dolori ai ginocchi e allo scivolamento delle vertebre .
> Come te l'obbiettivo è la funzionalità , che a colpo d'occhio non si vedono  , ma tra me  e te c'è un abisso  di età intendo , dai  da giovani si riprende piano piano e come dico  , le donne impiegano di più per fare la massa muscolare , ma la costanza allungo fa vedere i benefici


I miei problemi derivano da posture errate durante l'immobilizzazione. 
Che mi sono trascinata poi in seguito. 

In teoria, correggendo le posture (che prima di rompermi erano corrette) dovrei anche andare a ri-compensare il resto. 

Io sono veloce in quanto a massa muscolare. Sono una sportiva storica. 
Che è il motivo per cui ne ho persa così tanta interrompendo improvvisamente l'allenamento intensivo che facevo. 

ci sto impiegando parecchio perchè ho bisogno di reimparare le mie posture e riscrivere la memoria muscolare. 
Detta male. 

Me l'hanno spiegata meglio in realtà


----------



## omicron (5 Settembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Forse per te sarebbe meglio la TENS (ho letto ora che ti riferisci a un problema di nervi) e non sono sicura che le onde d'urto siano efficaci anche nel tuo caso.
> Le onde d'urto potresti sicuramente farle per il dolore alla schiena.


sì sì le tens le faccio, ho l'elettrostimolatore per quando batto la testa contro il muro



ipazia ha detto:


> Parlo da profana.
> La domanda di Vera invece mi sembra competente.
> Uno degli step della mia riabilitazione è stata per l'appunto con le onde d'urto.
> 
> ...


io ho bisogno di consumare, inoltre gli altri esercizi mi annoiano, il total body alterna cardio e forza, io devo tenere il muscolo forte e tonico perchè deve sopperire alla mancanza di struttura, ho la schiena storta, ho una vertebra rotta (infatti non faccio salti), ho la cervicale malandata (uso pesi max 5 kg), ogni tanto quando sento che non vado, passo sotto i piedi dell'osteopata che raddrizza il raddrizzabile


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> sei troppo romantico.  non è che sei innamorato?


Sempre.


----------



## ipazia (5 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io ho bisogno di consumare, inoltre gli altri esercizi mi annoiano, il total body alterna cardio e forza, io devo tenere il muscolo forte e tonico perchè deve sopperire alla mancanza di struttura, ho la schiena storta, ho una vertebra rotta (infatti non faccio salti), ho la cervicale malandata (uso pesi max 5 kg), ogni tanto quando sento che non vado, passo sotto i piedi dell'osteopata che raddrizza il raddrizzabile


Se tieni forte e tonico solo il muscolo superficiale, e lavorando soprattutto non le catene muscolari ma piccoli gruppi di muscoli per volta, rischi di farti parecchio male.

Fra l'altro, in velocità, rischi di reiterare le posture errate che il corpo necessariamente assume per compensare, tipo la schiena storta.
E se hai la schiena storta di sicuro hai sviluppato posture di compensazione.

ti sta seguendo un fisioterapista a riguardo?


----------



## omicron (5 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se tieni forte e tonico solo il muscolo superficiale, e lavorando soprattutto non le catene muscolari ma piccoli gruppi di muscoli per volta, rischi di farti parecchio male.
> 
> 
> ti sta seguendo un fisioterapista a riguardo?


certo, sono anni (dal 2004), che mi segue il fisioterapista/osteopata, l'ultima volta che ci sono andata era tutto sommato soddisfatto, con la scoliosi che ho io ho anche una rotazione del bacino ed ero abbastanza "dritta"


----------



## ipazia (5 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> certo, sono anni (dal 2004), che mi segue il fisioterapista/osteopata, l'ultima volta che ci sono andata era tutto sommato soddisfatto, con la scoliosi che ho io ho anche una rotazione del bacino ed ero abbastanza "dritta"


Beh sì...è tutto collegato.

A me si era "stortato il bacino"

mi guardavo e riguardavo nello specchio e non trovavo più lo spazio che normalmente ho fra le cosce quando sono in piedi.
Provavo i vestiti, mi andavano bene. Mi pesavo, ero pure dimagrita.

Poi sono andata dal fisioterapista...e magia!!
Lo spazio era tornato al suo posto. 

mi ero sconvolta  

E il tuo fisioterapista che dice rispetto al total body?
Se è quello che ho in mente io è una serie di esercizi in velocità, che allenano alternativamente i muscoli. Giusto? 

In velocità si allenano credo i muscoli bianchi, quelli a contrazione veloce. 
Ma se non si bilanciano con gli altri, quelli a contrazione lenta che sostengono la resistenza non si incide sulla muscolatura profonda...

@Vera correggimi, mi sembra tu ne sappia


----------



## ologramma (5 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> I miei problemi derivano da posture errate durante l'immobilizzazione.
> Che mi sono trascinata poi in seguito.
> 
> In teoria, correggendo le posture (che prima di rompermi erano corrette) dovrei anche andare a ri-compensare il resto.
> ...


ricordo tutto di te  e dei tuoi problemi e forse già ti ho detto dei miei , sono anni che vi e ti seguo


----------



## omicron (5 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh sì...è tutto collegato.
> 
> A me si era "stortato il bacino"
> 
> ...


pensa che io gli dicevo "ho una gamba più corta" e lui mi rispondeva "hai il bacino storto"  io sono ancora convinta di avereuna gamba più corta, lui dice di no


----------



## ipazia (5 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> pensa che io gli dicevo "ho una gamba più corta" e lui mi rispondeva "hai il bacino storto"  io sono ancora convinta di avereuna gamba più corta, lui dice di no


Sappi che ha ragione lui 

ho editato l'altro post


----------



## ipazia (5 Settembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> ricordo tutto di te  e dei tuoi problemi e forse già ti ho detto dei miei , sono anni che vi e ti seguo


Lo so   

(anche io ricordo dei tuoi...e della piscina)


----------



## omicron (5 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sappi che ha ragione lui
> 
> ho editato l'altro post


lo so che ha ragione lui, ma io guardo le mie gambe da sdraiata, con le ginocchia alte e ho una coscia più corta, quindi avrà ragione lui ma io non ho torto    

sull'altro post, più che dire sul total body mi ha detto quali esercizi non devo fare, quindi salti, torsioni troppo profonde, sollevare pesi sopra la testa, usare polsiere con i pesi, evitare in generale sollecitazioni verticali alla colonna vertebrale


----------



## ologramma (5 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lo so
> 
> (anche io ricordo dei tuoi...e della piscina)


come le nostre storie lette e qui scritte  . Dai un bell'abbraccio ci sta


----------



## ologramma (5 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> lo so che ha ragione lui, ma io guardo le mie gambe da sdraiata, con le ginocchia alte e ho una coscia più corta, quindi avrà ragione lui ma io non ho torto
> 
> sull'altro post, più che dire sul total body mi ha detto quali esercizi non devo fare, quindi salti, torsioni troppo profonde, sollevare pesi sopra la testa, usare polsiere con i pesi, evitare in generale sollecitazioni verticali alla colonna vertebrale


io invece sai che ho un anca piu bassa dell'altra? Non ci avevo fatto mai caso ma in spiaggia una signora stavamo parlando  mi lamentavo dei miei continui movimenti perchè avevo il nervo sciatico infiammato , e lei  si è qualificata radiologa me lo disse perchè si vede a colpo d'occhio, cosa che io non vedo solo se allungo la gamba sento uno scatto


----------



## ipazia (5 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> lo so che ha ragione lui, ma io guardo le mie gambe da sdraiata, con le ginocchia alte e ho una coscia più corta, quindi avrà ragione lui ma io non ho torto
> 
> sull'altro post, più che dire sul total body mi ha detto quali esercizi non devo fare, quindi salti, torsioni troppo profonde, sollevare pesi sopra la testa, usare polsiere con i pesi, evitare in generale sollecitazioni verticali alla colonna vertebrale


Minchia...la tua descrizione i ha fatto comparire nella mente l'immagine di cosce staccate dal resto del corpo....mannaggia a te!! 

Io darei una testata sul setto nasale se il mio fisioterapista mi dicesse cosa non fare! lo so già da me! quando faccio quello che non devo fare o non uso ben il corpo, mi faccio male da sola!!!!


----------



## ipazia (5 Settembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> come le nostre storie lette e qui scritte  . Dai un bell'abbraccio ci sta


E abbraccio sia


----------



## ologramma (5 Settembre 2022)

piano piano so sempre un uomo la forza c'è l'ho  , pensa la mattina faccio 50 flessioni  tutti i giorni  , non da terra ma da un ripiano, tanto per la pompa fa sempre bene  , dovresti farle anche tu ma hai scritto che le fai , sono un toccasana per il cuore  lo rinforzano


----------



## omicron (5 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Minchia...la tua descrizione i ha fatto comparire nella mente l'immagine di cosce staccate dal resto del corpo....mannaggia a te!!
> 
> Io darei una testata sul setto nasale se il mio fisioterapista mi dicesse cosa non fare! lo so già da me! quando faccio quello che non devo fare o non uso ben il corpo, mi faccio male da sola!!!!


dopo avermi fatto l'elenco delle cose da evitare  mi disse candidamente "poi fai come ti pare, tanto quando ti blocchi torni da me"


----------



## ipazia (5 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> dopo avermi fatto l'elenco delle cose da evitare  mi disse candidamente "poi fai come ti pare, tanto quando ti blocchi torni da me"


Umh....

Non mi piacerebbe il tuo fisioterapista mi sa!

Non per il tornare, ma un fisioterapista che non sa che tipo di esercizi consigliare o non consiglia ...mah, non mi piace.


----------



## ipazia (5 Settembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> piano piano so sempre un uomo la forza c'è l'ho  , pensa la mattina faccio 50 flessioni  tutti i giorni  , non da terra ma da un ripiano, tanto per la pompa fa sempre bene  , dovresti farle anche tu ma hai scritto che le fai , sono un toccasana per il cuore  lo rinforzano


Il mio obiettivo è tornare a farle in verticale...

Per ora riesco solo a fare quelle sulle braccia...ma ci arrivo.


----------



## omicron (5 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Umh....
> 
> Non mi piacerebbe il tuo fisioterapista mi sa!
> 
> Non per il tornare, ma un fisioterapista che non sa che tipo di esercizi consigliare...mah, non mi piace.


ma lui me li ha consigliati anche degli esercizi, ma mi annoio a far quello che dice lui  allora mi ha detto cosa evitare, poi se faccio come mi pare fatti miei


----------



## ologramma (5 Settembre 2022)

poi se ricordi le foto che mettemmo te le fai scattare  in forma anonima e le metti forse è meglio mandarmele , te lo auguro di cuore  ricorda il nmio consiglio inizia a scrivere  ricordi cosa ti dissi delle tue interminabili  scritture?
Ero e sono invidioso di chi si esprime meglio di me  e tu sei grande


----------



## ologramma (5 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma lui me li ha consigliati anche degli esercizi, ma mi annoio a far quello che dice lui  allora mi ha detto cosa evitare, poi se faccio come mi pare fatti miei


e no li devi seguire in modo corretto perchè loro sanno cosa ti fa bene  , io la mattina presto li faccio e  sto meglio durante la giornata anche ora che sto seduto davanti al pc  , una volta ci stavo con un cuscino dietro .
Nun so un catorcio avrò gli acciacchi ma ancora do le piste a qualcuno         dei miei coetanei


----------



## ipazia (5 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma lui me li ha consigliati anche degli esercizi, ma mi annoio a far quello che dice lui  allora mi ha detto cosa evitare, poi se faccio come mi pare fatti miei


Beh...di solito quelli che consigliano sono statici e servono per mobilizzare in modo controllato.
Sono uno step prima di passare ad altro.

E di solito sono esercizi fondamentalmente di stretching.

Poi si passa allo step successivo e poi a quello successivo ancora.

SE si vuol fare un percorso.

Ovviamente non può essere imposto. 

Però...adesso ho capito perchè ti blocchi ogni 3x2


----------



## ipazia (5 Settembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> poi se ricordi le foto che mettemmo te le fai scattare  in forma anonima e le metti *forse è meglio mandarmele* , te lo auguro di cuore  ricorda il nmio consiglio inizia a scrivere  ricordi cosa ti dissi delle tue interminabili  scritture?
> Ero e sono invidioso di chi si esprime meglio di me  e tu sei grande


Io non avevo pubblicato foto...neanche quelle degli occhi...non ho neanche una foto di me. Odio le foto.  

Vorresti una mia foto? 

Sto scrivendo...i buoni consigli li seguo!


----------



## ologramma (5 Settembre 2022)

sono passati anni e non ricordavo  di te  , ma delle foto  degli occhi  le misi pure io ,poi per un dettaglio  chiesi di togliere.
Scherzavo mi ti immaginavo a fare la verticale


----------



## ipazia (5 Settembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> sono passati anni e non ricordavo  di te  , ma delle foto  degli occhi  le misi pure io ,poi per un dettaglio  chiesi di togliere.
> Scherzavo mi ti immaginavo a fare la verticale


Sì, erano un botto di anni fa quelle foto degli occhi ormai! 

Adesso non riesco ancora...e per farmi una foto dovrebbero farmela a tradimento...  

Ma se ritorno in grado di fare flessioni in verticale, è sconsigliabile farmi foto a tradimento


----------



## omicron (5 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh...di solito quelli che consigliano sono statici e servono per mobilizzare in modo controllato.
> Sono uno step prima di passare ad altro.
> 
> E di solito sono esercizi fondamentalmente di stretching.
> ...


Ma no… lui gli esercizi me li ha consigliati ormai anni fa, tanti anni fa, ma io ero già allenata (ferma non ci so stare), quindi non è che sono partita da zero senza massa muscolare, ero già abbastanza tonica, però appunto devo soprattutto evitare di infiammare il muscolo ma anche tenerlo sodo, quindi certo stretching (tra l’altro sono snodatissima), ma devo fare anche anche tanta forza


----------



## Ulisse (5 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> 25 anni di attività su strada


detta così..lascia me perplesso


----------



## ologramma (5 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, erano un botto di anni fa quelle foto degli occhi ormai!
> 
> Adesso non riesco ancora...e per farmi una foto dovrebbero farmela a tradimento...
> 
> Ma se ritorno in grado di fare flessioni in verticale, è sconsigliabile farmi foto a tradimento


sembri mia moglie che non vuole farsele le foto , delle volte quando siamo in ferie o in giro  la prendo al tradimento , ma non devo farmi accorgere se no me le fa cancellare


----------



## perplesso (5 Settembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> detta così..lascia me perplesso


è una vicenda lunga e complessa da spiegare, ma soprattutto dopo avertela spiegata dovrei ucciderti, quindi credo sia meglio restare nell'ignoto


----------



## Ulisse (5 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> è una vicenda lunga e complessa da spiegare, ma soprattutto dopo avertela spiegata dovrei ucciderti, quindi credo sia meglio restare nell'ignoto


Preferisco vivere


----------



## perplesso (5 Settembre 2022)

bravo


----------



## Vera (5 Settembre 2022)

Negli anni mi sono rotta in vari punti. Ho fatto dei voli... 
Con della buona fisioterapia, tanto lavoro e volontà si torna, volendo, più in forma di prima


----------



## omicron (5 Settembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Negli anni mi sono rotta in vari punti. Ho fatto dei voli...
> Con della buona fisioterapia, tanto lavoro e volontà si torna, volendo, più in forma di prima


Eh dipende 
La mia schiena dritta non torna


----------



## MariLea (5 Settembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> detta così..lascia me perplesso


ha detto su strada, mica sul marciapiede


----------



## Vera (5 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Eh dipende
> La mia schiena dritta non torna


Che tipo di scoliosi hai?


----------



## omicron (6 Settembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Che tipo di scoliosi hai?


Ho una scoliosi laterale verso sx con partenza in D9, ma non ho solo la scoliosi, ho anche una cifosi cervicale con partenza in C1 e un po’ di iperlordosi, unita alla sacralizzazione di L5


----------



## ologramma (6 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ho una scoliosi laterale verso sx con partenza in D9, ma non ho solo la scoliosi, ho anche una cifosi cervicale con partenza in C1 e un po’ di iperlordosi, unita alla sacralizzazione di L5


non ti fai mancare niente , posso solo dire che hai la schiena a pezzi , posturale in tutti i casi si prova giovamento


----------



## ipazia (6 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ho una scoliosi laterale verso sx con partenza in D9, ma non ho solo la scoliosi, ho anche una cifosi cervicale con partenza in C1 e un po’ di iperlordosi, unita alla sacralizzazione di L5


Lo stetching ti è vitale con una situazione così


----------



## omicron (6 Settembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lo stetching ti è vitale con una situazione così


Ma io quello lo faccio sempre 
Sono anche snodatissima e ho un’ottima elasticità muscolare
Il mio PT si divertiva un sacco a mandarmi i piedi oltre la testa


----------



## omicron (19 Dicembre 2022)

cmq il capodanno a lourdes direi che ci vuole davvero
ieri ci hanno tamponati, mi fa male tutto


----------



## ologramma (19 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> cmq il capodanno a lourdes direi che ci vuole davvero
> ieri ci hanno tamponati, mi fa male tutto


Senti non è che sei iellata sempre tamponata vieni,  il classico cornetto rosso telo compro io così lo metti in macchina quando guidi


----------



## ivanl (19 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> cmq il capodanno a lourdes direi che ci vuole davvero
> ieri ci hanno tamponati, mi fa male tutto


minchia, che sfiga vivente   
Spero non vi siate fatti nulla di serio, un abbraccio. A scanso di equivoci, un giretto al PS lo farei, anche solo a fini 'assicurativi'


----------



## omicron (19 Dicembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Senti non è che sei iellata sempre tamponata vieni,  il classico cornetto rosso telo compro io così lo metti in macchina quando guidi


Guidava mio marito in realtà 


ivanl ha detto:


> minchia, che sfiga vivente
> Spero non vi siate fatti nulla di serio, un abbraccio. A scanso di equivoci, un giretto al PS lo farei, anche solo a fini 'assicurativi'


Eh no guarda, non ci sono andata al PS proprio perché con 5 incidenti pregressi, mi ridono dietro, me lo hanno candidamente detto ortopedico, fisioterapista e anche assicuratore 
Fermo restando che il colpo di frusta non te lo pagano più


----------



## ologramma (19 Dicembre 2022)

Ecco perché dicevo del cornetto ,copre la macchina se no lo devi portare dietro sempre tu.
Niente di grave?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Guidava mio marito in realtà
> 
> Eh no guarda, non ci sono andata al PS proprio perché con 5 incidenti pregressi, mi ridono dietro, me lo hanno candidamente detto ortopedico, fisioterapista e anche assicuratore
> Fermo restando che il colpo di frusta non te lo pagano più


Però io sono stata tamponata una volta, benché leggermente, mi sono assunta (non dal punto di vista assicurativo!) il mio concorso di colpa. Da allora ho evitato di avvicinarmi a qualsiasi incrocio in velocità, per evitare di dovermi fermare di colpo e indurre a errore chi mi segue. Non sono più stata tamponata.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Dicembre 2022)

Omicron ...spero nulla di grave...
Ma avevate anche la bimba in auto?


----------



## omicron (19 Dicembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Ecco perché dicevo del cornetto ,copre la macchina se no lo devi portare dietro sempre tu.
> Niente di grave?


Ultimamente abbiamo tutti bisogno di una bella benedizione 
Altro che cornetto
Fermo restando che io il cornetto dietro ce l’ho 
In borsa
Me lo hanno regalato quest’estate 
Ma mi sa che è fallato




Brunetta ha detto:


> Però io sono stata tamponata una volta, benché leggermente, mi sono assunta (non dal punto di vista assicurativo!) il mio concorso di colpa. Da allora ho evitato di avvicinarmi a qualsiasi incrocio in velocità, per evitare di dovermi fermare di colpo e indurre a errore chi mi segue. Non sono più stata tamponata.


No ma noi uscivamo da un parcheggio, lui si è soffermato per vedere se arrivassero auto, quello dietro non guardava la strada


----------



## omicron (19 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Omicron ...spero nulla di grave...
> Ma avevate anche la bimba in auto?


Per fortuna facevamo tutti piano, l’unica che ha dolore sono io 
E si purtroppo avevano la bambina 
Ma lei è sempre ben legata al seggiolino e non ha detto niente


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ultimamente abbiamo tutti bisogno di una bella benedizione
> Altro che cornetto
> Fermo restando che io il cornetto dietro ce l’ho
> In borsa
> ...


Poi in privato mi dirai la zona. Dovessi capitare lì...


----------



## perplesso (19 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Per fortuna facevamo tutti piano, l’unica che ha dolore sono io
> E si purtroppo avevano la bambina
> Ma lei è sempre ben legata al seggiolino e non ha detto niente


in effetti poteva andare peggio



			https://infodifesa.it/insegue-un-auto-fino-a-tamponarla-picchia-il-marito-della-conducente-arrivato-in-aiuto-e-morde-la-mano-di-un-carabiniere/?ct=t(RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN)


----------



## omicron (19 Dicembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> in effetti poteva andare peggio
> 
> 
> 
> https://infodifesa.it/insegue-un-auto-fino-a-tamponarla-picchia-il-marito-della-conducente-arrivato-in-aiuto-e-morde-la-mano-di-un-carabiniere/?ct=t(RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN)


Sempre consolatorio


----------

